# Grey Grille



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Picking my TT up tomorrow, and it's all been valeted for me which is grand. However, I noticed that the front grille where the Audi badge is, has gone a funky shade of grey rather than black, i'm guessing it's down to the sun bleaching it.

I've got some Back To Black stuff I probably bought for £2 about 6 years ago, will that do? Or do you guys recommend something else? I've got no problem spending money on good products if that's what it takes!

Cheers
Oliver


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Peanut butter smooth works well apparently something to do with the oil in the nuts


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine was grey too. Black in a Flash (same as B2B) works for me. A good smoothering wiped over with a cloth after.










Seems to do the job for now  
Peter


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I just removed all of the grills, gave them a couple of coats of matte black rattle can from Halfords, did the job and it looks much better than back to black!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some models of TT had a grey grill rather than a black one. What model/year do you have?


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a 2003 52 plate 1.8T 225 with the updated grille (4 bar)


----------



## RugbyTT (Jun 16, 2012)

had the same problem, Used autoglym bumper care and it has came up lovely!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

olivarrr said:


> It's a 2003 52 plate 1.8T 225 with the updated grille (4 bar)


I think you mean 3 bar grill


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> olivarrr said:
> 
> 
> > It's a 2003 52 plate 1.8T 225 with the updated grille (4 bar)
> ...


That's the one! :lol:


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

Try meguairs trim detailer with a 1" paint brush to apply. Brought my grille from grey to as new condition.


----------

